# Titan 440i or 640i?



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi guys, I am a new member and need some advice on which airless to buy. I do carpentry (mainly specialize in doors and windows) and install fire escape ladders on tall residential buildings. After being begged to organize and find painters by clients (and continually having hassles and being disappointed by their work and lack of professional conduct), I took up the job myself. 

It's getting to the point that I need to upgrade as the buildings are large and my window of opportunity to get the painting done on all the places is small. Cold and wet weather has forced my hand to go down the airless route. In Norway I would pay 3000 USD for a 440i so I am importing from the USA and using a step down transformer.

My usual areas to be painted vary between 2000 - 4500 sq feet so I am not sure if the 440i will have the staying power to handle this every 2 - 3 weeks. Seeing as I am saving buying over the sea I don't mind going for a larger model that will cope as freight is a major factor and I don't want to buy another any time soon. Am I better off with the 640i or am I barking up the wrong tree completely?

Cheers for any help guys.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

*going Titan, smart man*

Having to choose between the two, the 440 will work, but the 640 will last :thumbsup:


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

Cheers Rich. Considering that there is room for painting barns as well (45000<) should I even look at something bigger or will the 640i do the job also?
Thanks for the help.

samthedog.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Sam, I'm assuming you meant 4500sq. I think the 640 will do a fine job. You may consider the 740 or 840. I've only used the 440 personally, so I recommend waiting on comments from guys who have used the bigger pumps. And then the issue of cost comes up. The 440 will run you $800-1000 depending if you buy it on sale. The bigger units go up significantly. Have you checked out Titan's site? It may just help you make a choice. http://www.titantool.com/portal/us_440i_en_titantool,230730,230635.html


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

I have looked at these guys as their prices seem really reasonable:

http://www.empoweredequipment.com/Titan_Contractor_i_Series_Spec_C187.cfm

I am inclined towards the 640i because it's size, extras and the high boy stand. If anyone has dealt with this company please let me know if they are reputable. Also, anyone who has used 640i, or the 540ix I am after your opinion. I am even considering the 540 ix due to the brushless motor and the slow pime, also these guys throw in an extra packing kit.

http://www.empoweredequipment.com/Titan_540ix_Airless_Piston_Pum_P103C186.cfm

Cheers, and thanks again Rich.

samthedog.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone? I need to order this in the next couple of days. Help???


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey Sam...there was another thread started concerning sprayers that may have touched on your questions a bit. Do you know how to search for threads here? if so, do a sprayer search or just call Tim (Timhag, our "resident thread catcher"...he's the man!)

aww heck, I'll do it....TIM, fetch this man some sprayer threads!!! Stat


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> Hey Sam...there was another thread started concerning sprayers that may have touched on your questions a bit. Do you know how to search for threads here? if so, do a sprayer search or just call Tim (Timhag, our "resident thread catcher"...he's the man!)
> 
> aww heck, I'll do it....TIM, fetch this man some sprayer threads!!! Stat


As requested sir,
http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=960&highlight=sprayers

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=1628&highlight=sprayers

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=1187&highlight=sprayers

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=1529&highlight=sprayers

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=1426&highlight=sprayers

http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=486&highlight=sprayers

Here's a start.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. I had already done a search but found no info really on the 640i and the 540ix. I know the 440i is popular but it might be a bit small for I will be putting it through. Any chance anyone has used either of the 2 mentioned? Also, if you guys think I will still get along with the 440i given the specs I have posted please say so. I need to have this sucker ordered so it can arrive in time for a big job I have.

Thanks for the help Rich and Tim.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

try this http://www.sprayequipment.co.uk/titan.htm


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

You can get by with the 440 Sam, but it'll get old real quick. It's kind of like working smarter, not harder. Hope you get some other feedback soon, afterall we've got a ton of guys on this forum...


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

http://store.spraymallstore.com/tipasp.html has some decent prices. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

For a lot of things bigger is better. Haven't keep up with Titan pumps But the one other thing to look at is what will it pump. Will it support spraying block fill A .021 tip or just common latex .017 tip. Or how much hose you can put on it. My one pump it nothing to put 109 meter(or 300ft) of line on it. If this is going to be your only pump make sure it will do way more than what you are planning right now. You Mite e-mail Titan and Graco and ask it they do anything in your power range I hope this make some sense. and just my two cents


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

Very good advice guys. Again, thanks Rich. I was thinking along those lines that the 440 is too small for what I will be doing. I have empathy for my machines and would prefer to get a machine that will be working half as hard and last twice as long.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

Right!!! I am a man of action and the decision has been made!!! I am going through this mob:

http://www.empoweredequipment.com/Titan_640i_Airless_Piston_Pump_P359C187.cfm

And thats the set up I'm ordering. I am getting the step down transformer as well and also a re-packing kit. On top I am ordering 2 more 517 tips and several more sets of filters (differing sizes). This has to last me so if there are any other goods and chattels I should be getting please holler. These guys were very reasonable in price and the only guys I have found out of any site (including the ones you have recommended) that will freight to Norway. Fingers crossed.....


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

I ended up going for the 640 i through these guys:

http://www.empoweredequipment.com/Titan_640i_Airless_Piston_Pump_P359C187.cfm

Thoroughly impressed with the service. The guy who took my order ( who I think was the owner, Ben), recommended a larger pump but was not pushy at all. He knew his stuff and put a real nice package together which no-one else I have spoken to (in the US or the UK) could compete with. Pretty stoked about it so I'll see how it all works when it arrives in a week and a half. Honestly though, why can't all shops be this helpful?


----------



## paintinfool (May 16, 2009)

good choice


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

The 440 will run you $800-1000 depending if you buy it on sale. The bigger units go up significantly. 


Just throwing this out there, but we get $699.99 for any NEW titan $440i's.... Will ship too!!! (+cost of shipping of course)

The 440i and the 640i are great machines, I ran a 440 myself for 9years, was one of the best damn sprayers I've ever had.

But man do I miss my Graco-333


----------

